# Marine Traffic Web Site



## Seth (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/

This web site I am sure will interest members, I found it in a computer magazine, as site of the fortnight.

Seth


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

I have been using this for some time and it is one of my favourite apps and Marinetraffic can also be incorporated into Google Earth.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

It's a great site


----------



## brimar (Jan 31, 2008)

*marine traffic*

!How would we fair without it, without having to cough up big money!
It does throw a wobbly from time to time . .but hey its free!!


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Been using AIS for a few years now, very good info about shipping. And great for keeping track of my lad.


----------



## maritiem (Nov 8, 2007)

There is also for android smartphones an app of Marine Traffic.
I used on my phone when I'm taken pictures.
It works nearly in realtime
Henk Jungerius


----------



## Halinka (Aug 19, 2011)

HI
I have been using it since today 
I didn't even know it exists!
It's very useful.Now I can obserwe 'live',what kind of ships and how many of them come and leave Denmark,or wherever in the world.It's a fabulous invention.I love it!
-Greets-
-Halinka-


----------



## donald h (Aug 24, 2005)

For those members with a dual interest (in the aircraft side) too, there is a comparable site at flightradar24.com which is really quite excellent, and a bit of an eye opener!
regards, Donald


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

I use this one for UK NE ports. Seems a tad user friendly to me. Rgds. 

http://www.shipais.com/index.php?map=uk


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Use it daily.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Also on iphone


----------

